# toldilla



## Tender Horse

Hola a todos,

I'm translating a Spanish novel about a fishing ship and I can't work out whether a 'toldilla' is the poop deck or something else. Here's the context:

"Estábamos aún en Málaga estibando las cajas en la toldilla" 

Any clues?

Thanks.


----------



## avizor

Tu intento es correcto. Poop deck


----------



## Tender Horse

Muchas gracias Avizor.


----------



## Mark_from_Garland

In a short story entitled “El Ford” by Francisco García Pavón, the author describes a very early-model Ford automobile.  The description includes the following sentence:

_La *toldilla* era brillante, negra, de cuero fino de zapato._​
So, what does _toldilla_ mean, as it relates to a very early-model Ford automobile?


----------



## araceli

Hello:

Maybe *canopy top?
I say **capota *instead of toldilla, but it is the same thing.
Founded in Google.
Let's wait for others' opinions.
Regards.


----------



## malon labe

You are referring to a vessel part not a car, isn't it?, if so the Toldilla is called the Poop or quarterdeck
Ex. Buque de Toldilla Elevada - Raised Quarterdeck vessel


----------



## araceli

Hola:
No, justamente evité traducir la toldilla de un barco porque ya lo habían contestado y el usuario Mark pide el nombre de la toldilla de un viejo Ford, entonces busqué en Google y aparecían varios nombres.
Después busqué capota, que es como yo la conozco (coche descapotable) en el diccionario del sitio y ahí apareció la palabra *TOP.*
*Lo que pasa es que en estos días de cambio de software algunas funciones no andan, por ejemplo, quise hacer copiar y pegar y no me sale. Tampoco me sale el cambio al color anterior..., pero eso es defecto mío, me parece.*
*Saludos.*


----------



## malon labe

araceli said:


> Hola:
> No, justamente evité traducir la toldilla de un barco porque ya lo habían contestado y el usuario Mark pide el nombre de la toldilla de un viejo Ford, entonces busqué en Google y aparecían varios nombres.
> Después busqué capota, que es como yo la conozco (coche descapotable) en el diccionario del sitio y ahí apareció la palabra *TOP.*
> *Lo que pasa es que en estos días de cambio de software algunas funciones no andan, por ejemplo, quise hacer copiar y pegar y no me sale. Tampoco me sale el cambio al color anterior..., pero eso es defecto mío, me parece.*
> *Saludos.*


Araceli, perdona estaba respondiendo al primero, para el auto, el techo de lona si, es capota.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Ah, perdoná, yo estaba tratando de responder acerca de la traducción de la toldilla del auto...
En resumen, lo que encontré fue (canopy) top.
Yo supongo que toldilla es lo mismo que capota, en un automóvil.
Saludos.


----------



## malon labe

Araceli, mira yo le diria "soft top" pero quizas en aquella epoca se le lamara asi.... no tengo tantos años.. jaja


----------

